# Brown Poop?



## Jot Rock (Oct 17, 2017)

I've taken my Cockatiel to the vet recently and have tried adjusting her to a new diet, though I'm returning to the old diet until I can figure this out. She's been pooping some mixed colors. I've been feeding the exact same diet to other Cockatiels, but their feces seem normal (green). But this one seems to poop brown feces, the picture added has some weird looking feces, I'm worried that it may be inferring that something is damaged internally, though the vet told me that it was just the diet change. Does anybody have a second opinion on this? I'd prefer to also hear it from other Cockatiel owners.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It looks fine. Individual variability is normal.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Different foods can change a bird's poop color. Completely normal.


----------

